# Convict and Blood Parrot hybrid?



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Ran across this Vid on youtube. Does this con have a shape of blood parrot or are my eyes playing tricks on me? Do this hybrid happen very often?

I hope its not a hybrid con......thats just not right and kinda creepy looking....


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

forgot to post the link 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPDBAAS0 ... re=related


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks pure enough, just a short-bodied version (which is part of a BP anyway).


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Does look like a short bodied convict ... though there are fake parrot x convict crosses out there, here they are sold as 'jellybean convicts.'


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ya, this is must a short body convict, it is pure, i believe it is a mutant gene that causes this to happen in a lot of different cichlids, probably caused by inbreeding them.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> Does look like a short bodied convict ... though there are fake parrot x convict crosses out there, here they are sold as 'jellybean convicts.'


Don't think it's a jellybean. Jellybeans are also dyed. (As if being a hybrid wasn't enough...)


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Not always they're not.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

So does this mutant gene happen in all cichlids or mainly in cons because they are such prolific breeders and inbreeding happens more frequently?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

It can happen in any species, but is more common in species like convicts that are highly over- and in-bred.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> Not always they're not.


 :-? Sorry, don't understand you here.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i think she means not all jelly beans are dyed, which no, they arent always.

SK is right, *** seen this in quite a few sp. Jack Dempsey's, Jaguars, Green Terrors, Carpintis, Cyanoguttatus, Convicts, Jewels, just to name a few.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep, I meant no, jellybeans aren't always dyed. I actually see them around undyed more than dyed. Take a peek in the ID folder on this forum.

It also occurs in African species, so it's not even restricted to just the American group.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i think the undyed ones are from people breeding themselves and giving to LFS...

ya, like i said, *** seen a SB jewel on this site to, im pretty sure it can happen to all fish, but cichlids are easier to breed so it gives them the higher risk of it.


----------



## A1A.Cuties (Apr 17, 2008)

within the comments it is said what is going on with this convict

sad.....
_
"That convict is one that has been cut. It is a procedure done when young the tail is cut of with scissors to give it that look"_

I just don't understand some practices


----------



## ginner (May 23, 2008)

A1A.Cuties said:


> within the comments it is said what is going on with this convict
> 
> sad.....
> _
> ...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

no, in this case it was not cut off, otherwise thee would be no tail, an example of the whole cutting off tail BS is called a Heart or Love Parrot.


----------

